

Religious Search Engines Yield Tailored Results - drtse4
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=129709336

======
drtse4
While i guess that at the moment these kind of engines are not relevant, could
they be one day? They surely have their niche.

------
gnurg
Paraphrasing Billy Conolly: Technology, like rock, is not _for_ the religious.
It's not fucking _for_ them.

